# Report 5/10/06



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I went out trolling on The Mary Lou Too with Captain Russ Mogel with twelve of my co-workers and friends. We ended up with seven keeper Rockfish 33-37.5 inches, and one short that was released. All the fish looked health. I landed my personal best a 34 inches fish.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nice report, where did you go?


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

We left out of Chesapeake Beach an fished the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

good job on the PB jig !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Glad to see ya back in the game.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Good Job*

We started catching shorts on our smaller tandems last week so there moving in and the big uns are moving out. Good report!


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Here is the pic.


Rockfish 05/10/06


----------



## fish01265 (Mar 14, 2001)

nice report ! good to see you get some keepers


----------

